# August 15 seeding checklist



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm planning to seed and overseed in about 2 weeks and want to make sure I have everything needed.

I'm seeding about 2500 sqft and overseeding about 5000-7000 sqft. In northern NJ.

All comments are welcome - I'm willing to spend more time/money to do this right.

Am I missing anything?


Grass seed KBG blend SS1100 (1/3 each Bewitched, Award, Midnight)

Seed coating (any recommendations?)

Scott's fertilizer with tenacity

Peat moss

Tenacity

Blue marking dye

Non-ionic surfactant

Hand pump sprayer

Milorganite

I may also need extra soil if I don't have enough to transfer from other parts of my yard. The most important thing to me is that I minimize weed seeds and diseases. What is the best option if I need extra soil? Preferably something I can get at a garden store/center.

Is it alright to reuse the pump sprayer with different chemicals if I rinse with water and pump clean water through the hose? Or are there certain chemicals that need their own sprayer?

Is peat moss enough to hold the seed down or do I need more / Can I do better? If I use peat moss will I also need straw or mulch? If so any recommendations?

LawnCareNut recommends GreenView grass seed accelerator in one of his videos but he has a Bermuda lawn. Does that stuff work for cool season grass? Would it replace peat moss?


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

Awesome! Get excited!

Thoughts and ideas from a rookie - I'm still learning myself, so take this with a grain of salt and hope for better input from some of the vets around here 

For seed cost, I used SoilMoist powder (not granules). You'll want to order very soon to be sure you have it on time.
Soil Moist Seed Coat 8oz - Treats 50lbs Dry Seeds - Water Saving Coating Mix for Plants Grass Landscaping https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CAE7PR0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_pSsyBb1542304

For your question on peat - that is all you will need. No straw or any other covering. Beware, spreading the peat was probably the worst part of my reno last year. The stuff is amazing and an absolute "must have" step, but be prepared for it to suck 

Reusing the sprayer - I reuse mine for sure, but I am also incredibly through about cleaning it after. Lots of rinsing and pumping multiple loads of water through after, as well.

Only other thing I'd add - stakes and some of that "tape" that is non adhesive and almost like caution tape. I used stakes and that marker tape to block off my entire property when I did my reno to help protect it. Might be useful for your 2500 seeding portion.


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

Can you handle applying an even amount of water to your entire lawn 3-5x a day?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

If your doing peat(which you should) find somewhere that will rent you a compost/peat roller. You just shovel a bunch into it and roll it around, its like a big tube made out like metal grating type material that sifts and lays down peat for you as you push it around rather than trying to shovel and spread it around by hand which is a giant PITA. Spend the $20 or whatever it costs to rent it for the day


----------



## jboss10 (Jul 30, 2018)

aug0211 said:


> Awesome! Get excited!
> 
> Thoughts and ideas from a rookie - I'm still learning myself, so take this with a grain of salt and hope for better input from some of the vets around here
> 
> ...


SoilMoist can be bought here as well. However, as mentioned, Amazon might be cheaper than this place as Shipping is quite expensive. I need 1-1.5 lbs of it so it's cheaper for me to buy here. Need to create an account but that's fairly typical. I plan on using this as well in 2-3 weekends.
http://catalog.ehgriffith.com/info.php/products_id/8807?osCsid=712lolt3ghept516hhaqe6vos5


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks all. I will add Soil Moist to my shopping list.

What makes putting peat moss down so bad? Is it dusty, hard to break up, or hard to evenly apply? How much do you want to apply and should it be a top dressing only or worked in with the soil?

Anyone have a "best" peat moss recommendation? Something I don't have to pay for shipping ideally 

Watering 3x per day should be no issue. I have an irrigation system but more importantly I work from home so I can do a morning, lunch, afternoon and evening hand watering. What type of spray mode is best for watering seed, something that produces small water droplets I assume? How long would you water a 3x3 Square if hand watering?

If I absolutely need to source soil from outside, what should I use? Is Scott's lawn soil any good? Should I incorporate a humus/manure mix in my existing soil? I want to be forward thinking and avoid drainage issues but also want to keep weed seeds out.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Not sure where in NNJ you are, but I was able to rent a peat moss spreader at HomeDepot in Bridgewater.

https://youtu.be/TS2MyhTerbk

Definitely much easier than "flinging" it about. Gets an even coat all around too.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the video.

I'm at the NE part of the state - Closter area near the NY border. I will definitely look into a spreader. It looks like a thin layer of peat moss is being applied - is that enough or is a second pass required? Was straw put down before peat moss or just seed and fertilizer mixed in with dirt?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Mozart said:


> Thanks for sharing the video.
> 
> I'm at the NE part of the state - Closter area near the NY border. I will definitely look into a spreader. It looks like a thin layer of peat moss is being applied - is that enough or is a second pass required? Was straw put down before peat moss or just seed and fertilizer mixed in with dirt?


Thin layer is all you need. One pass is plenty. I did not use straw. I just broadcast my seeds then used the peat moss spreader after.

From my notes:
8/27 - Seed down! 
.rake some more
.seed down
.peat moss w/ peat moss roller
.tenacity
.watered in
9/1 - Green babies


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Mozart said:


> Thanks for sharing the video.
> 
> I'm at the NE part of the state - Closter area near the NY border. I will definitely look into a spreader. It looks like a thin layer of peat moss is being applied - is that enough or is a second pass required? Was straw put down before peat moss or just seed and fertilizer mixed in with dirt?


Do you have a lawn journal going? I'm interested in following along! I live about 10 minutes from you in Park Ridge...

Good luck!


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

For peat, you want 1/8" to 1/4" application. More is not always better  With the spreader I used, this was 1-2 passes on each strip.

I used a peat moss spreader (went ahead and bought one), and it does make things easier, but the annoying part is going through all of the bags of peat (the stuff is heavy - at least my bags were - not sure if mine were wet and others might be dry?). By bag 20 or so, I was annoyed. It's just a big, heavy cube that you are trying to dump into a spreader. And the spreader goes through it SUPER fast - so you go through TONS of bags of the stuff and are constantly refilling it.

Here is the peat moss I used, sourced from my local Lowes and Home Depot (multiple trips because it required more than my initial estimate):
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Premier-3-cu-ft-Peat-Moss-Sphagnum/3138855?cm_mmc=SCE_PLA-_-LawnGarden-_-Soil-_-3138855remier&CAWELAID=&kpid=3138855&CAGPSPN=pla&store_code=2852&k_clickID=dd19a2c3-a8d4-4581-8ba0-73f01a5bbf42&gclid=CjwKCAjwtIXbBRBhEiwAWV-5nl6LpVcAOKX63y7KqBc1aRVOdVRT8YxKA6QOEpzKyseBYMYYpzDizhoCevYQAvD_BwE

And here is the spreader I used:
https://www.houzz.com/product/54117040-peak-seasons-green-compost-spreader-contemporary-sprayers-and-spreaders/?m_refid=PLA_HZ_54117040_186110507&device=c&nw=g&gclid=CjwKCAjwtIXbBRBhEiwAWV-5niIK1AOOqpxc3-p7PeHUMzduytXrByZsAIBu1WES3P2v_CSSnRS_1RoCABIQAvD_BwE

Here is a link to my reno thread with notes if you're interested, it may or may not be helpful.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1432


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

I noticed that you have listed both Scott's starter with mesotrione and Tenacity. If you can, I'd recommend going with just Tenacity for seed down and the follow up apps. I've used both and while the Scott's product is good, spraying tenacity gives much more even coverage.


----------



## TrialAndError (Oct 7, 2017)

spray tenacity on top of the peat moss, or on the soil before peat moss goes down?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

TrialAndError said:


> spray tenacity on top of the peat moss, or on the soil before peat moss goes down?


Personally, I'd spray the Tenacity before spreading the peat moss, as any Tenacity which gets absorbed by the peat moss isn't getting into the top layer of the soil, which is where you want it for a seed-down pre-emergent application.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

STL said:


> I noticed that you have listed both Scott's starter with mesotrione and Tenacity. If you can, I'd recommend going with just Tenacity for seed down and the follow up apps. I've used both and while the Scott's product is good, spraying tenacity gives much more even coverage.


Hmmm I would never have thought this...I seem to find it hard to keep a straight line when spraying hence when I glyphoed my 11k sf area I missed strips I didnt even know that I did. At least with the fert you spread it pretty even with the spreader. Just my 2 cents. I plan on using the fert on my reno next week.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

@Mozart I was just reading your thread and saw what seed blend you ordered. I am seeding next week and ordered he same blend. It came a few weeks ago so I did a test seeding in a planter so that I knew when I should expect to see some green coming up. That blend germinated and came through the soil in 6 days! Yes you read that right, a KBG blend came up in 6 days. Not sure if Im only seeing one of the three cultivars coming up but its pretty thick. Good luck with your project


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

aug0211 said:


> For seed coat, I used SoilMoist powder (not granules). You'll want to order very soon to be sure you have it on time.
> Soil Moist Seed Coat 8oz - Treats 50lbs Dry Seeds - Water Saving Coating Mix for Plants Grass Landscaping https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CAE7PR0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_pSsyBb1542304


Honest question... does this stuff really make a difference? I just feel like it'd be hard to even get a good coat on the seeds. I also am assuming this is much more needed if you're hand watering and such? If I have a sprinkler system w/ good coverage I should be able to run like 10 minutes/zone every 3 hours or so for the first 2-3 weeks and keep my seed fully moist throughout the day. So I'm not sure if it's worth it to get this for me or not, but I'm curious.

To be clear, my sprinkler system is on a well, so I don't pay a cent for any water I push out onto my lawn.


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

@aug0211 how many of those bales to get to 1M of coverage?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

What is the intended purpose of the "Non-ionic surfactant" on your list?

NIS is used to decrease the surface tension of water so that water on leaves doesn't "bead up" but instead spreads out in a sheet, to increase surface area of the leaf that is covered. It is only needed for foliar applications of products.

When applying Tenacity as a pre-emergent, it is a soil application, so an NIS is not needed. Indeed, use of an NIS for a soil application can be detrimental, as it encourages the water (which carries the Tenacity) to not "get caught" at the surface of the soil, but descend down into the soil beyond the surface, which is where you want it to be.


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> STL said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that you have listed both Scott's starter with mesotrione and Tenacity. If you can, I'd recommend going with just Tenacity for seed down and the follow up apps. I've used both and while the Scott's product is good, spraying tenacity gives much more even coverage.
> ...


Might try using some of the marker dye in your sprayer, it helps me make sure I cover everything.


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

Khy said:


> aug0211 said:
> 
> 
> > For seed coat, I used SoilMoist powder (not granules). You'll want to order very soon to be sure you have it on time.
> ...


I'm really not sure. I asked the same question before my reno and general consensus was that it couldn't hurt. It's also really cheap, and takes all of 5 minutes to mix up. I ran my irrigation as if the soil coat wasn't there - I just treated it like an insurance policy in case there were any coverage areas that I didn't know about, etc.


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

XiolaOne said:


> @aug0211 how many of those bales to get to 1M of coverage?


I cannot remember how many I used - I'm sorry. I was trying to remember earlier today and can't come up with the number. I know my Grand Cherokee was filled to the brim for multiple trips. Maybe 13 bales? For some reason that number stands out - that was for 8k sq/ft.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Alex1389 said:


> Mozart said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing the video.
> ...


You inspired me to start one! Hope this is interesting and helpful 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4916

@STL, @aug0211 
I might try spraying tenacity with starter fert but a bit concerned about over/underapplying. Will over application hurt the seeds?

@dacoyne: Wow!! Amazing! Hope we can reproduce the lab results in the field


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@aug0211 ....I did use it lol


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

@Mozart Tenacity can bleach seedlings, and more established grass too, more severely if you over apply. How were you planning on using it? Might as well calibrate your sprayer and get comfortable with more precision applications now if you plan on using Tenacity at any point going forward. You can set up some markers the width of your spray to help you stay in the lane, fill up the tank with something that doesn't really matter like soil conditioner or just water, etc., and note how much water you used to cover the area for how fast you walk. If you have a larger yard, you may need to break it up into sections. I like to do two perpendicular passes with most precision applications. Once you do that a couple times, you'll get the hang of it!


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

Could also go with granules if you're nervous about spraying.

Scott's starter plus weed preventer:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Scotts-Turf-Builder-21-5-lbs-5-000-sq-ft-Starter-Food-for-New-Grass-Plus-Weed-Preventer-23200/203716573

This uses mesotrione - same as tenacity but granular form.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

So I have 3 more questions:

#1) I can order seed superstore's starter fertilizer (kinder blend 19-26-6) or something commercial like Scott's (24-25-4). I found Milorganite in stock ( :thumbup: :thumbup: ) and will be applying that at seed down as well.

Considering the milorganite, which starter fertilizer is best? I don't mind spending more money if it will increase the probability of success.

#2) AMAZON SOLD OUT OF SOIL MOIST!  what is the best substitute or alternative?

#3) Do I need a reel mower for new grass or will my Ego (lightweight battery mower) work? I don't really like the Ego mower fwiw.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Well seed moist is back in stock so that answers question 2 above. I'm a little anxious about getting the best starter fertilizer, anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

I don't really think there's a best starter fertilizer per se. For new lawns you want to make sure you get a full dose of phosphorus, which most all starters are high in. If I were you, I'd just go with whichever is the better deal and easiest to get.

I would recommend a reel mower for the first several mows until the seedlings are a bit more established and can handle the suction and weight, especially when turning, of a rotary. I bought one used off Craigslist for cheap. If you go that route just make sure you sharpen it.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks @STL

I went with the SSS starter fert thinking it is slow release so less chance of bad things happening if I accidentally over apply. Will use a 2 gal pump sprayer and apply Tenacity.

Good idea to look on Craig's list for a reel mower. My Ego mower is fairly light weight (plastic/battery mower) and I generally hate it because it doesn't create enough lift. Might be okay here? Otherwise I'll need to convince my wife we need to buy another tool :lol:


----------

